# الزمرد للساعات والهدايا



## مسوقة26 (19 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

الزمرد للساعات والهدايا 

احبتي اليوم جايب لكم الساعه المشهوره عالميا ادي داس للجنسين شبابيه رياضيه وكشخه على الثوب صراحه وساعه ميزتها الالكترونيه يعني ساعه تجي ساده تشتغل الا تضغط على الزر تظهر لك الساعه عشر ثواني تقريبا وتختفي وفيها عداد سرعه وفيها تاريخ وقت وفيها اذا تبي الساعه 24 نظام هذا والي يميزها سعرها الحلو الي يناسب الجميع ( لقد قمنا بمراعات جيوب الناس وعدم استنزافها الا فيما يرضي الله) وقدمنا لاهلي واخوتي هديه وهي الشحن مجاني لكم
سعر الساعه + شحن مجاني 150 ريال فقط (عرض لفتره محدوده) الان اخليكم مع الصور الحقيقه للساعات وصور شخصيه لها 

للطلب ابو محمد 0559975896
خارج السعوديه 00966559975896


































​



__________________

ابو محمد 0559975896 للطلب
www.alzmrd.com​


----------

